# Importfest 2009 Pictures



## saikit (Sep 13, 2009)

I went to Importfest today and took a few shots. I wanna share a few shots with you guys. 

If you were there today, feel free to post your pictures! I would love to see them.

Camer Gears:
Canon T1i with 85mm (f1.2 & f1.8 ), 24-70mm, 70-200mm, 580EX

#1 Misa Campo



1/100, f1.8, ISO 1600, No flash. Photoshop: B&W, Brighten & crop

#2 Connie



1/100, f1.8, ISO400, Flash with gary fong point direct. No PS

#3 Dannie Riel



1/50 f2.8, ISO200, Flash with gary fong point direct. No PS

#4



1/80 f1.8, ISO400, No flash. No PS

#5



1/80 f1.8, ISO800, No flash. Photoshop: Brighten

#6



1/50 f2.8, ISO3200, No flash. Photoshop: Brigten and noise reduction



The rest of the pictures are on my blog


----------



## tdnick (Sep 15, 2009)

nice set. man i miss importfest. i use to shoot for cardomain and i would do those events. they were alot of fun. you see steve bitanga shootin there? he is a good guy and a great photographer who owns babeblvd.com


----------



## Enough Already (Sep 16, 2009)

Im loving that first one. The graininess really suits the conversion.


----------

